# Desire For Abs...first Journal



## Temperance (Oct 7, 2003)

Oct 8....Starting, havent made a plan, brain not functioning, long day, need help, in designing a kick-ass diet, its 2am, will think tomorrow, have eggs in fridge, set for Meal 1  protein dreams

THIS PIC, WILL KEEP ME MOTIVATED, WANT A FIGURE LIKE THAT, SOMEDAY


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I was in the FAME show she won in May.  Remember to keep your goals locked firmly in place and do it for yourself!  

We are here to help you along the way.


----------



## Temperance (Oct 8, 2003)

Yep, doing for myself, visual perfection helps to keep me on track, thanks ponyboy, how was your experiance at FAME


----------



## Temperance (Oct 8, 2003)

Day one

Slept late, woke up around 10am, dont have to work today, sore from Mon workout, I tried the low-carb diet for 2 weeks, (I only ate lots of veggies/nuts & ofcourse protein)

first time in my life, I could see my abs, was not bloated, and had lots of energy, but yesterday, couldnt lift, cardio was fine  

Reading info on this forum, I did a carb up, on

Eziekiel (no-flour) whole grain bread, 
almond butter and apple butter  

Not the perfect carb up I know, but didnt have anything esle at home.

Thats why I slep more than usual too, I guess! cause of the insulin, for all the carbs, my body feels tired.


TODAY OCT 8

Meal 1: 2 whole, 3 whites, salad green. (tired and bloated)

so after 1 hr

had 2 Eziekiel bread w/ 2 tsp appple butter, 1 tsp almond butter


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2003)

Not a bad goal to shoot for.  

Why haven't you been keeping up with your journal?  What are you eating now and are you taking any supplements?

Try to keep yourself motivated and in the game.

Also, try posting a before pic of yourself.  So we can all compliment you when you make it!!!!! 

Hope you're not getting sick.  The "bug" is going around.


----------

